# ADA 60H "Rage"



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Just finished setting up my ADA 60h at my new apartment. This tank was formerly my reef tank but I got tired of reefing and not having a car anymore makes buying salt water really annoying, hard to carry 5 gallon jugs on the bus full of salt water. I decided to go back to planted tanks.

Since the tank was drilled for a sump, I went with a wet dry filter, and sealed up the wet dry chamber with duct tape to make it into a co2 reactor of sorts.

The inspiration for the scape came from The Green Machine in UK's scape - "Nature's Chaos" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZDexLMZFrU&list=UU_r2NYCo35CKai3ZMfXyASw&index=4&feature=plpp_video
The volcano idea was so awesome, and so different I had to try it out. 

Lighting is my custom LED light using the maker's LED kit from LEDgroupbuy.com

Plant list:
dwarf hairgrass belem
HC
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Starougyne Sp. 49
Downoi
Limnophilia sp. vietnam
Hygrophilia sp. red
Rotala magenta
Ludwigia Inclinata sp. Tornado
mini pelia
fissidens fontanus

Anyways, onto pictures.

Bacter 100 laid down. Yes, that is an mp10 on a 20 gallon planted tank. Overkill? Nah.









1.5 9 liter bags of ADA amazonia new type









Hardscape. 









Anubias nana petite and mini pelia added to the crevices in the rock









HC stuffed into the cracks. I left the HC on the rock wool and stuffed it in, got this idea from the green machine too









planted









Rotala magenta sticking out from the "mouth" of the volcano, my plan is to have all red plants here, and it'll look like an erupting volcano









filling









Purigen reactor using a 2 little fishies phosban150 reactor









CO2 injected into the wet dry chamber









A little cloudy but a few water changes will take care of this









I still need to add some more stems but other than that, I'm very happy with this scape, can't wait to see how it pans out.

I still need to set up the background, and the auto top off and auto dosers but I'm too tired tonight.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

The hardscape has great composition! Love the use of typical SW techniques on this tank.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks awesome, lookin forward to seein how it fills in. Looks like ohko stone yeah? Love how warm they look with the contrast of the greens and dark substrate.

What fauna ya thinkin?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow that is some freakin awesome ohko stone!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very unique. Well done. Can't wait to see it develop.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!



sayurasem said:


> Wow that is some freakin awesome ohko stone!


Yeah, there's about 25 individual stones stacked together, can't wait til it fills in!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great tank.

Any plans for a tank background at all?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> Great tank.
> 
> Any plans for a tank background at all?


Thanks!

Yes, I'm going to be running a white background and I have a color changing LED strip at the bottom of the tank too for some color in the background.


----------



## Fizgig777 (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice hardscape!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome scape! super unique and striking!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks like a great start! I like your plant choices.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm getting some ludwigia red and some more red species to add to the back of the tank soon, I think the different leaf shapes will make the "fire" look more interesting to look at


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice hardscape. You have created some nice depth with the way the rocks are positioned. Nice plant choices also.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It is simply unfair that you have not published about 100 pictures of this great tank since yesterday!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

this looks like its gonna turn out fantastic. i love the hardscape and the intricate combo of HC, mini pellia, and a. petite.
good luck with the r. magenta by the way. its finicky.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Really cool I'm wondering if that mp10 will kick up all your plants but I guess you can turn it down right? I had a mp20 and it was adj but not sure on the mp10


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

it's turned all the way down so it doesn't. Once the plants are rooted in, I'll turn it up a bit more.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Some updates. I've been doing daily waterchanges to get the ammonia down. I don't have a test kit, but i'm in no rush to get fish in there. I want to let it go for about 3 weeks to let the plants really get a hold and then I'll add shrimp and otos. Still not sure on the main fish yet though.

I moved the limnophilia sp. vietnam to the back corner, moved the hygro closer to the volcano mouth and moved most of the HC to left side to make space for some elatine hydropiper.









detail of the HC, it's actually doing really well on the rock wool.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to see this tank evolving.

The hydropiper will look great with the rest of your scape. Its scale is honestly much nicer for that particular area of your tank than HC. It'll provide nice continuation of the look and feel the Anubias provide for the full picture.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks! I'm still going to have a little of the HC but it'll make the perspective look better.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I love how you made the poppy pipe the return for your sump...very nice idea! Looks nifty too. Couldn't afford a Mame? 

Very nice light too. I may have to look into that company for a LED fixture of my own someday. Might be a fun little project. Tank will look amazing when it grows in, especially with the drooping bits of HC.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Great tank, I like the choice of the white overflow box it is very clean. 

How do you like the Do!aqua poppy glass?

Where are you going to buy some mini glosso? (I have been looking for some as well)

how does the purigen behave in a reactor?

I see you have the return pump on the poppy outflow, how is the pressure?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

> I love how you made the poppy pipe the return for your sump...very nice idea! Looks nifty too. Couldn't afford a Mame?
> 
> Very nice light too. I may have to look into that company for a LED fixture of my own someday. Might be a fun little project. Tank will look amazing when it grows in, especially with the drooping bits of HC.


Thanks! This tank was originally my reef tank, and I had some VERY close calls with overflow boxes so I didn't want to have to worry about that ever again. I drilled the tank for the overflow box when it was a reef. Plus at the time I set up the tank originally, mame's weren't available yet, in fact, I still have no idea where the heck to get them.




> Great tank, I like the choice of the white overflow box it is very clean.
> 
> How do you like the Do!aqua poppy glass?
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

I like the poppy glass but it doesn't have any flow down below, which is why the mp10 is really needed. It ripples the water a lot so it helps with the oxygen exchange, and creates an awesome shimmering effect w/ the LEDS.

Ill be getting the hydropiper from a member of SFBAAPS.

The purigen is very light and you have to turn the pump ALL the way down, I made a mistake and had a lot of purigen dump into the sump and get sucked into the main tank, so there's little purigen balls all over the tank that will hopefully just be grown over by the plants. 

there's not a lot of pressure on the poppy, my return pump is only about 230gph so it's not any more than a canister.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

i like your scape . look very nice


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

nice update, love the scape... are you gonna put some background plants / stems in the back?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

andrewss said:


> nice update, love the scape... are you gonna put some background plants / stems in the back?


Yup! There's already stems back there, just need to grow in. They're making transitions right now so they're kinda melty but I already see new growth.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

threw a background on the tank today, not 100% happy but it looks ok. I had a back light on this tank but because the overhead lights are so strong you don't really see them so the background helps. Also covers up the drain pipe.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

cool shot!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I added shrimp today.

These came from my shrimp farm that I had running at my parents house. They made me shut it down since they're tired of having a giant ice cooler sitting in their backyard. 

I tested the TDS and it's at 150, should be good to go for CRS. I'm hoping later on to get some nice shadow bees so these will be my guinea pigs.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

some nice shrimpy pix 

some FTS would be swell too


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

The volcano is starting to erupt! 

The ludwigia red is starting to peak out from behind the mountain. The rotala macranda is growing nicely too. I just got some ludwigia sp. Atlantis too but only 3 stems so we'll see how it grows. I moved the hygro to the left since it stopped being red and turned a very bright green  The rotala magenta has all died off too. The ludwigia sp. tornado is doing great, I really love this plant. Wish I had more space for it since it's pretty big.

I also added some e. hydropiper that I got from an sfbaaps member, it's been a few days and hasn't died yet!









The HC is growing nicely, it's creeping along the rocks.









And some misc. shrimp shots


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks really nice!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thats a very nice tank


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks! I'm going away for vacation for a week so I hope to come back to some really good growth


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the hardscape!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

it would be cool if slowly over time you added some red stem plants im the hc slowly more and more down the mountain. and add just a little bit over the course of a week. take progression pics, and it will look like lava flowing down the mountain!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

haha thats an awesome idea orchidman, wish there was red HC, that'd be sweet.

Went away for a week for vacation and came back to some insane growth, and some algae too. I added 24 ember tetras too. Fitting for a volcano themed tank.










Major trim, removed all the hygro because I didn't like the way it looked.









Added some ludwigia brevipes? I think, that's what it was labeled as but I think this was the mystery ludwigia they had at AFA









Ludwigia tornado, love this plant


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Completely, insanely dope tank here. Incredible. Keep up the great work!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow. Look fantastic. No complaints from me on the hardscape or the planting. Very jealous lol. 

What are you using for your backlight? I made a background for my 20L which I am not using around an old fixture which was too much light, plus it is limited to 3 bulb colors, 2 not so noticeable with the lights on (coralife t5no 30in fixture, nobody else makes the bulbs). I get algae on the back glass on past setups and it just isn't what I want. Would love to know more info as I want to do another back lit tank again, may get an artist friend to do some realistic clouds and whatnot.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, that is very impressive, I love it. 

What ferts do you dose?

Also what is that little acrylic stand to the left of the tank?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Kiran, thanks man!

Talontsiawd, I'm using an ikea dioder strip light, it was 40 bucks. They're not so bright as to grow algae, and in fact, if I didn't have that background on the tank, they'd be completely outshined by the main tank lights. They're nice, they rotate through a bunch of diff colors and does it smoothly too, good mood lighting when the main lights are off.

Green_Flash, I dose EI ferts, I mixed up my own solution that doses 25ml a day of macros and micros (these are dosed via an autodoser daily at different time intervals)

The little acrylic thing is my rock stand! haha I bought it at a store going out of business sale for a dollar. Didn't know what to do with it so it's holding a rock haha


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Unique plants and scape. Clean set-up, love the choice in fish as well.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow you got a little bit of everything in there


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

red HC, that would be awesome!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

2 thumbs up.
you really fit the tank to the theme. reminds me of costa rica. volcanoes covered in jungles.

how are you liking the embers? are they active, how do they school, are they shy, etc.
im thinking of getting some.

i agree with you on the hygro, looks kinda out of place.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Sexy tank for sure.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks guys!

Marko, the embers are nice, I've kept them many times in the past. They're very active and school decently. So far it seems like they usually just hang out in the front right of the tank where there's some nice open area for them. Occasionally they'll swim around the tank and it looks really awesome when they do. Nice color on them too. Not shy at all. I added them in at night and by morning they were swimming all around. They're going to stop schooling eventually though but oh well, maybe I'll add an apisto or something to the tank.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey Iwannagofast! Any updates on the tank? Just read through a bit of it... 

Sorry if this was already asked, but how many lbs of rock is that? I'm trying to budget my tank stuff as I go, and I want to add some Ohko for the scape, just having a very hard time figuring how much I'll need. I'll probably be ordering from AFA up in your neck of the woods.

Thanks for sharing the tank man, it really is something to be proud of.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks! Here are some new pics since you asked

elatine hydropiper is growing in nicely, should have a dense carpet in about 2-3 more weeks.









def. my favorite plant of all time now, ludwigia tornado









fissidens wasn't doing too well at first but has really bounced back









top view of a few of the stems I have here, that's ludwigia sp. red, ludwigia brevipe, and ludwigia atlantis (I have a sorta ludwigia obsession!) Unfortunately, I'll be removing the atlantis because it's just too big for this tank and scape.









And some FTS. My plan is to swap the positions of the ludwigia tornado and the rotala h'rai. I'll be adding some l. arcuata and replacing the atlantis with some l. senegalensis (similar leaf shape but smaller leaves)


















To answer your question scbrooks87, I really don't know how much rock I have in here, I'm thinking maybe... 15-20lbs? Hard to say, ohko stone is a lot lighter than other stones, and it's a lot of smaller pieces fitted together. I bought them over like, 2 years time, a little here, a little there so I can't say for sure.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

It's looking good!! I only wish the rocks didn't get lost in the plants as much because they are stunning!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that e. hydropiper is gorgeous. youve gotta sell me a square inch when you replant/trim.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks! I'll probably have some ready in like 3 weeks. The roots are super dense on the hydropiper, almost 1.5 inches long. It isn't as small as I'd like though, def. smaller than glosso but a little bit bigger than HC.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Thanks! I'll probably have some ready in like 3 weeks. The roots are super dense on the hydropiper, almost 1.5 inches long. It isn't as small as I'd like though, def. smaller than glosso but a little bit bigger than HC.


Is it like a miniature Glosso? I would like to get some eventually, it seems awesome.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah it's a mini glosso, grows a lot slower than regular glosso.  pricey as heck too, first time I got it, it was like, 25 bucks for a square inch.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Did a rescape, swapped the ludwigia tornado with the rotala h'rai


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I like it loads better now that your rescaped it!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the tank is looking really nice.
im salivating over that e. hydropiper, lol. really want to get my hands on it.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

looking good!!!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

augh, I don't know what the heck is going on but this tank has really went to crap. I have a slight dusting of brown algae over most of the plants, all the hydropiper died, the HC on the rocks died, the stems aren't growing very quickly... 

Might just tear it down and redo the whole thing with a new scape


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

Man that's a bummer!
Can't wait to see the reincarnation........


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

This tank is amazing!! Really shows what you can do when you put your mind to it! Your stems are so beautiful..LOVE red stems! Would like to nab a few of everyone of em! Lol


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't worry, I am sure it will be done even better than before


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Yo dude, Remember about 1.5 months ago i Pm'd you about my diatoms issues? I told you that i had browning around edges of leaves etc... My rotala's were melting / not growing and they are fast growers and my pogo. erectus just began rotting, pretty much terrible. I swore it wasn't diatoms since i could not wipe the brown [censored][censored][censored][censored] off. Well im not sure if this is what you are experiencing but a blackout really saved me. I struggled for 2 months getting it to go away but it refused. 1 blackout later, all my plants have recovered. i replaced the pogo since it was just hurt too badly, and my wisteria that i had in a bucket helped Solo the algae while the plants recovered. Today, things are still growning nicely, but i still think the rotalas could grow even faster. Not really sure if i am expecting too much to get like 5 inches in a week. Might want to try the blackout before you ditch the tank.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

no!!!! poor hydropiper!!!!!!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I know, super bummed. I'm hoping someone, somewhere will have more some day, it was awesome, great plant with super long roots so it'll be hard to get uprooted unlike HC.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

so this tank is about to be torn down. No idea but all the plants are just not doing well, algae everywhere, shrimps die super quick, barely any growth.

I'm soaking some wood right now and should be ready to tear this tank down and re set up in a week or so.

here's the planned scape, will allow me to keep lots of different types of fish, vs just 1 species (I like keeping fish, 1 species in a tank is too boring for me)


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

That would be a wicked piece of driftwood if you have it. So far it looks pretty interesting and judging by your previous scape it should be awesome


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

It's not going to look exactly like that but Tom Barr sent me some manzanita pieces that should fit nicely. They're soaking in a plastic tub right now so that they'll sink when it's time to set up.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Tore down the volcano and did a new set up. Things are just starting to grow in, going for a less stylized scape this time, something simple.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That does look excellent as well. Is that hornwood?


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice looken tank here


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Alan, the tank came down a long time ago. I have another journal up for the tank that took it's place - search meteor crash.


----------

